# Reel bearings



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know 90 percent of everyone uses boca. I have used them before they are good just a Little noisy. But is there any other bearings out there that people use other than boca? Preferably for lews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody? I need to replace some bearings soon in my inshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought I replied, big green fish was one place, but I think they shutdown. Smooth drag has some and you should also try ordering them on ebay, some very good sellers from china.

This guy is one such seller.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ssn=hobbybearingstore&_sop=10


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I just bought some spool speeds for my concept tx to try. Theyâ€™re supposed to be here tomorrow so Iâ€™ll report back in the next few days. Theyâ€™re cheap at less than 20$ for the set shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

I like Shimano ARB bearings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I got told about Zpi, yt fusion, or hedgehog studios but cannot find them online. I donâ€™t see anything wrong with boca just wanting to try different ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

ShoalTower said:


> I got told about Zpi, yt fusion, or hedgehog studios but cannot find them online. I donâ€™t see anything wrong with boca just wanting to try different ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/product-list/98

Some folks say Boca isn't that great for how much you pay. I have an acquaintance pretty into RC cars and he imports bearings. He laughs at how much folks are charged for them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ShoalTower said:


> I got told about Zpi, yt fusion, or hedgehog studios but cannot find them online. I donâ€™t see anything wrong with boca just wanting to try different ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get zpi from the tackle trap

https://tackletrap.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=898_2352_2349


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gilbert said:


> You can get zpi from the tackle trap
> 
> https://tackletrap.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=898_2352_2349


Nice. Thank u. I think Iâ€™m going to try those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

